# Dog keeps peeing everywhere



## guilllermom123 (Nov 30, 2017)

I got a 6 month mix pitbull and we take her out 15 minutes after she finish eating and drinking water but she still tends to pee in the bed if we let her lay down with us or she pees inside how did you guys train your dogs lmk kinda frustrated because im afraid to even have her in our room she also pees in her cage even thou we let her out for to go to the bathroom every 2-3 hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just gave Treats and praise everytime he peed or pooped outside for a few weeks and if he began to pee inside I just calmly pick him up in the middle of it and put him outside everytime I saw, but he was a puppy so light enough to easy pick up

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I would see a vet to make sure there’s not some kind of underlying medical issue causing it. It it ends up being behavioral make sure she’s in the right size crate (only big enough for her to stand up and turn around in). Then crate any time she can’t be watched. When watched as soon as you see her start to potty tell her no or something to startle her to stop her and IMMEDIATELY go outside. Then as soon as she goes outside treat and praise. Make sure you’re thoroughly cleaning any spots where she does pee so she doesn’t think it’s ok to keep peeing there. I love Nature’s Miracle Oxy clean (the orange one) and I recently had both my dogs with urinary issues (Nala with recurrent back to back UTI’s and Kaos with prostatitis and both had bladder stones) so I know all about scrubbing carpets! Their issues were strictly medical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

If you say no or startle the dog he will just think it's bad to do it in front of you and do it behind the couch, best just to pick em up to go outside without saying anything or watch for the sniffing etc when they about to go an herd them outside, if you can't pick em up don't discourage them they won't understand. give a command like go now before they pee outside then praise and that way you can use the verbal command to let them know they can go there and not have to search for a spot ie sniffing and running behind couch or away from you just say cmon get em outside and say go now

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## RjSully2 (Jan 22, 2018)

I would say peepeepeepee as she's going outside and trained her what the word ment, then praise her for going outside. Now she pees on command. As others said, punishment isn't a good training tool for dogs. It takes patients and praise for doing the right thing. Dogs naturally want to make you happy. Once they figure out what makes you happy they will repeat it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

RjSully2 said:


> I would say peepeepeepee as she's going outside and trained her what the word ment, then praise her for going outside. Now she pees on command. As others said, punishment isn't a good training tool for dogs. It takes patients and praise for doing the right thing. Dogs naturally want to make you happy. Once they figure out what makes you happy they will repeat it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Definitely, I tell my dog go now, and go on when he can get in the river. Now out of confusion he poos and pees in the river, I laughed when I realized what I have done

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thunder01 said:


> If you say no or startle the dog he will just think it's bad to do it in front of you and do it behind the couch, best just to pick em up to go outside without saying anything or watch for the sniffing etc when they about to go an herd them outside, if you can't pick em up don't discourage them they won't understand. give a command like go now before they pee outside then praise and that way you can use the verbal command to let them know they can go there and not have to search for a spot ie sniffing and running behind couch or away from you just say cmon get em outside and say go now
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


This isn't true. Saying no or startle will not make them afraid to pee in front of you, especially since you are praising them when they DO pee in front of you outside. Dogs are smarter than we give them credit for. Yes it would be ideal to just pick them up but we're not talking about an 8-10 week pup here. You DO have to discourage them or they are not going to understand their behavior is inappropriate. The problem comes in when you discourage them AFTER the fact. You can only say no and discipline while in the act of peeing. If you don't see it happen, don't say a word about it and just clean it up. The old "run their nose in it" is where people get confused - that is nonsense and only makes your dog confused and not trust you; however saying no while in the act and then immediately going outside and praising outside when they are peeing is the key.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

RjSully2 said:


> I would say peepeepeepee as she's going outside and trained her what the word ment, then praise her for going outside. Now she pees on command. As others said, punishment isn't a good training tool for dogs. It takes patients and praise for doing the right thing. Dogs naturally want to make you happy. Once they figure out what makes you happy they will repeat it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


While I am a firm believer and user of positive reinforcement training, punishment also has its place at times. Yes, most dogs want to do nothing more than make you happy, but bulldogs are also a stubborn bunch and some, like my Nala, are fiercely independent and have a mind of their own. I have been working hard with her the last few months and a lot of progress is being made using positive methods - but there's also been times that she's been grabbed by the scruff and pulled in the house when she refuses to listen while outside. She's not listening because she doesn't want to, it's more because something else has her attention and she's got that stubbornness to her. I've been around these parts a while now and those who know me will contest I would never abuse or use inappropriate discipline with any dog let alone my own but each method is a tool in the training tool box and has its place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RjSully2 (Jan 22, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> While I am a firm believer and user of positive reinforcement training, punishment also has its place at times. Yes, most dogs want to do nothing more than make you happy, but bulldogs are also a stubborn bunch and some, like my Nala, are fiercely independent and have a mind of their own. I have been working hard with her the last few months and a lot of progress is being made using positive methods - but there's also been times that she's been grabbed by the scruff and pulled in the house when she refuses to listen while outside. She's not listening because she doesn't want to, it's more because something else has her attention and she's got that stubbornness to her. I've been around these parts a while now and those who know me will contest I would never abuse or use inappropriate discipline with any dog let alone my own but each method is a tool in the training tool box and has its place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried an e collar? It's just another tool in my opinion, great for stubborn or easily distracted dogs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Nah, we are making great progress using positive methods. I was only trying to point out that punishment isn’t always the bad guy and is just another tool available in dog training since you stated punishment isn’t a good training tool. When used under the right circumstances and correctly it can be a very valuable and necessary tool. E-collars are the epitome of the use of punishment as a training tool. I agree they are valuable and have their place, I just don’t think that’s necessary in my case. I don’t even think stubborn is the right word for Nala. She’s like the kid in the outfield always chasing butterflies and picking flowers LOL. She wants to do good and be a good girl, she just has her head in the clouds sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> This isn't true. Saying no or startle will not make them afraid to pee in front of you, especially since you are praising them when they DO pee in front of you outside. Dogs are smarter than we give them credit for. Yes it would be ideal to just pick them up but we're not talking about an 8-10 week pup here. You DO have to discourage them or they are not going to understand their behavior is inappropriate. The problem comes in when you discourage them AFTER the fact. You can only say no and discipline while in the act of peeing. If you don't see it happen, don't say a word about it and just clean it up. The old "run their nose in it" is where people get confused - that is nonsense and only makes your dog confused and not trust you; however saying no while in the act and then immediately going outside and praising outside when they are peeing is the key.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each to there own beliefs I guess, the worst thing is to end up with a confused dog and have poo and pee hidden everywhere or have a dog that has to run into the bush away from you to take a shit{as in can't even see them anymore} I personally think there would be no need to scare or startle them regardless of opinion on it, positive reinforcement and vigilance wont take long and that's on the terms that outisde gets me praise inside gets me nothing or carried outside, scaring it will make the dog confused an uncomfortable at close proximity.. ( when this human gonna jump out with that mask on again lol ) Thunder got it this way in days and the garage we where in was 16 x 18 meters an had half earth floor at the back which looks the same as outside so that was a real mind bender for him

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I never said to scare anyone. I simply said no or a startle (clap of the hands/tsk sound) to get their attention and make them stop peeing. There is a big difference. The startle isn’t to scare them it’s to get their attention the same way a firm “no” does. You have to stop them from peeing in order to get them outside to show them where to appropriately pee and then praise praise praise. It’s NEVER appropriate to scare your dog or any dog. That’s a good way to get yourself bitten or cause major problems for yourself down the road. There’s also a difference between initial housebreaking and problem marking/urinating. Sure you don’t want to startle an 8 week old puppy and picking them up and carrying them outside with lots of praise is the best way to teach housebreaking but that’s not possible for a lot of people when dealing with a 6 month old, 30-40lbs dog. Telling them “no” or clapping/taking them when urinating and then immediately showing them where to go and praising is no different then saying no/clapping to a puppy who’s chewing on something they shouldn’t be and then substituting a chew toy. Telling a dog no when chewing won’t make them fear you or try to hide their chewing from you anymore then telling them no when urinating inside and then taking them outside will make them hide to pee or poop from you. It’s basic redirection and positive reinforcement. Problem housebreaking/marking can be handled using the same basic conditioning principles as any other training obstacle/hurdle/goal. 

I would never ever suggest or condone anyone scaring their dog under any circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> Nah, we are making great progress using positive methods. I was only trying to point out that punishment isn't always the bad guy and is just another tool available in dog training since you stated punishment isn't a good training tool. When used under the right circumstances and correctly it can be a very valuable and necessary tool. E-collars are the epitome of the use of punishment as a training tool. I agree they are valuable and have their place, I just don't think that's necessary in my case. I don't even think stubborn is the right word for Nala. She's like the kid in the outfield always chasing butterflies and picking flowers LOL. She wants to do good and be a good girl, she just has her head in the clouds sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried having 2 recall commands, one for casual and one for immediate, you can use all sorts of methods to reinforce that one, but only use it rarely mostly emergencies or when they don't listen, then the casual every day come is more like finish up come here, wolves do this, because if another dog might get a scent of food, they don't mind waiting for it to come, but if they want it right now they give a specific howl 65percent or more of a dog's senses is smell so without an immediate recall with a reinforcer like I dono, silent whistle and treats or tugs pressure from a long line it won't always bypass the smell they got unless your like Disney land rolling around with them everytime and they would prefer that then a moment with another dog they caught the smell of, like an emergency stop command is done with a tug on a leash, they know they gonna stop or they hit the end of the leash, they know they gotta come back or the pressure starts to build, on them emergency stop they will always always always bypass the smell they are on because it triggers them,

Also on my recall I found if I phased treats out too quickly using it casual all the time with no treats, thunder would be like why would I come back there I have got nothing after 10 times you called me today, I'm gonna walk over here, I had to use recall a lot given thunder is always just wondering around

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Personally I don’t use or agree with two separate recall commands and want my dogs to come immediately any time I call them. No they’re not perfect. Kaos is close and had probably 90% recall and Nala is about 75% at this point but I won’t ever let them off lead just anywhere either. It was to be relatively contained and safe - enclosed parks, very large fields, etc. and I never let them get too far without calling them back. Ciara had perfect recall with me. I’ll never forget the time she was with me and one of the neighborhood beagles was loose. Something set her off and she went to chase and I was able to immediately recall her. 

The only recall is the immediate one in my book. But remember my background is based in police/corrections training. I learned A LOT from my ex who learned from some of the best trainers in protection in the Country. Those dogs have to have pinpoint obedience and recall. Lives depend on it at times. Now obviously I don’t have the time, energy or need for that intense training with the DD. 

The rest of my training is based in my education in psychology and extensive study of Skinner and his operant conditioning - which more or less forms the basis of all dog training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> Personally I don't use or agree with two separate recall commands and want my dogs to come immediately any time I call them. No they're not perfect. Kaos is close and had probably 90% recall and Nala is about 75% at this point but I won't ever let them off lead just anywhere either. It was to be relatively contained and safe - enclosed parks, very large fields, etc. and I never let them get too far without calling them back. Ciara had perfect recall with me. I'll never forget the time she was with me and one of the neighborhood beagles was loose. Something set her off and she went to chase and I was able to immediately recall her.
> 
> The only recall is the immediate one in my book. But remember my background is based in police/corrections training. I learned A LOT from my ex who learned from some of the best trainers in protection in the Country. Those dogs have to have pinpoint obedience and recall. Lives depend on it at times. Now obviously I don't have the time, energy or need for that intense training with the DD.
> 
> ...


I use it because I tell him cmon an he finishes sniffing and follows/comes so I'm not demanding him all the time when not neccesary, but if I use come he runs for me. And because I use treats pretty much always 6 out of 10 times currently so he doesn't take a second glance to sniff for food and I'm certain he will come.

Don't police dogs usually not meet other dogs and socialize for the first year atleast, therfore making people all the fun and interaction so they don't get distracted or have preference to wanto hang with the dogs instead? Interestingly enough Thunder won't get more then 10 meters way from me if the other dog goes too far he automatically comes back, but if a dog turns up he won't listen to me until his mind has stopped going omg omg omg haha but he's not even 6 months

A guy wanted to run him with his farm dog on the bike but thunder wouldn't go far away from me and I wasn't running after the bike in 40C weather haha

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

I got thunder doing a wait and sit by accident while teaching him heel on the lead works like an emergency off leash stop, but it's awesome and I've used it a few times, I would love to get to the stage of a down or drop command on the run like Rob peladu the police trainer who did the Google talk on youtube but I haven't seen anyone pull it off in a chasing away from the handler motion like that and don't know where to start unless I try and turn the wait into a down

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

While the emphasis is on the handler/k9 bond the entire first year there is definitely socialization. Most police k9’s are much friendlier and sociable than you would think. I’ve come across a few that were not so friendly but most are very social and love the community aspect of their job. They also train in groups and with other dogs in large classes so they get A LOT of socialization. Once properly socialized it is almost entirely obedience work and some basic agility work. K9’s have to be obedient and on point. They teach controlled aggression - there’s a great book that they use that I have somewhere - but everything is on command at the command of their handler. I’ve seen a number of dogs drop into a down stay immediately on command when at a full sprint away from their handlers both in police/corrections work and in PSA trials. It all starts with obedience. And constant practice. My ex was in Texas for 6 mos training to learn and become certified. Most dogs in police work come with basic obedience when purchased but those skills need to be reinforced and refined with their handler. Of course that’s how it is in the states. Things could be entirely different in Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> While the emphasis is on the handler/k9 bond the entire first year there is definitely socialization. Most police k9's are much friendlier and sociable than you would think. I've come across a few that were not so friendly but most are very social and love the community aspect of their job. They also train in groups and with other dogs in large classes so they get A LOT of socialization. Once properly socialized it is almost entirely obedience work and some basic agility work. K9's have to be obedient and on point. They teach controlled aggression - there's a great book that they use that I have somewhere - but everything is on command at the command of their handler. I've seen a number of dogs drop into a down stay immediately on command when at a full sprint away from their handlers both in police/corrections work and in PSA trials. It all starts with obedience. And constant practice. My ex was in Texas for 6 mos training to learn and become certified. Most dogs in police work come with basic obedience when purchased but those skills need to be reinforced and refined with their handler. Of course that's how it is in the states. Things could be entirely different in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, Rob peladeau was in California he was the trainer and was the one saying there's no other dog socialisation in the beginning he would have 10 or so dogs at a time but they all for the first year of their life only interact with him individually

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I’m familiar with Rob and he is known more for behavior mod than law enforcement work though he does do LE work. I believe when using that program he is training dogs himself for departments. I don’t see a problem with socialization with other dogs and a lot of other trainers often socialize their dogs with everything and everyone for a more balanced dog. Maybe because of his background in dealing with problem behaviors he feels differently. 

The ex trained under/with Jerry Bradshaw who wrote that book I spoke of. He’s in NC now if you want to check him out - Tarheel Canines I believe it is called. I got to see Sean Siggins in action at a PSA trial I went to last year. He’s one of the top ranked decoys in the Country and is originally from my area. Pretty neat stuff watching him catch dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Cool thanks il check it out, I haven't seen any of his behavior stuff, I just seen him talk a few times about doing police stuff

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------

